# Massive spam on God eater 2 translation thread



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/god-eater-2-translation-looking-for-translators.386192/page-55

People there seems got it confused with a chat-room. Someone needs to put a stop to it.
I visit the thread to find news about the actual translation.
But all i find lately is guys talking about their daily life and what things they like. I mean, amazing, talk all you want just not on the freaking GE2 thread. I reported many posts there, but some mod needs to go check the last 2 pages and perform some cleanup and issue some warnings to some of them.

Sorry for the tone but it seriously pisses me off. thanks for reading.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 12, 2016)

I think the report button solves this problem easier. Not sure


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 12, 2016)

Report the posts or contact a mod. A thread like this probably won't change anything.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, usually reporting it or just tagging someone (if they are online) would probably be best, least they would know, is a system that exist for this reason.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

I've reported. I'll just wait.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok I deleted the more recent useless comments. I can never understand why people think they can just talk about whatever they want in threads without sticking to the topic, people are obviously to used to brainfarting whatever is on their mind on twitter and other services with no structure.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Ok I deleted the more recent useless comments. I can never understand why people think they can just talk about whatever they want in threads without sticking to the topic, people are obviously to used to brainfarting whatever is on their mind on twitter and other services with no structure.


Oh my God you made my day! I thought i was gonna get flamed but you delivered with a whip and all!
Guys be like "yeah keep the thread alive with useless shit until we get some news" ERR YOU ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO DO THAT! >_<
...Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 13, 2016)

NicoBlogs said:


> Oh my God you made my day! I thought i was gonna get flamed but you delivered with a whip and all!
> Guys be like "yeah keep the thread alive with useless shit until we get some news" ERR YOU ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO DO THAT! >_<
> ...Thanks!



sorry bout that shoulda stuck to the topic but got carried away . I'm fairly new here so I didn't know the rules . once again my apologies it wont happen again


----------



## Braig (Oct 14, 2016)

NicoBlogs said:


> Oh my God you made my day! I thought i was gonna get flamed but you delivered with a whip and all!
> Guys be like "yeah keep the thread alive with useless shit until we get some news" ERR YOU ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO DO THAT! >_<
> ...Thanks!


I'm sorry I got carried away too, I sincerly apologize...Now that  I know I won't make the same mistake


----------

